# Viridasius sp.



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Just wondering - the people who bought Viridasius sp. from the BTS or elsewhere, did you get any info on it's locality? 

Just checked the WSC and there appears to be only the one species, _V.fasciatus_ from madagascar. 

I was wondering why so many people refer to them as "Viridasius sp." - there's only one species so it'd be interesting to see what makes a Viridasius a Viridasius and see if the genus keys out correctly.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ahhh so they should all be Viridasius faciatus?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ahhh so they should all be Viridasius faciatus?


If they key into _Viridasius _then that's the only currently known species. 

The trouble occurs if there are any similar genera it could be mixed up with.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah i guess having the sp at the end is kind of confusing, but until recently i've never really seen these on the market at all


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

hi tim,when i was in hamm march show,talked to a breeder of these ,he was talking about ,sp sylvestrisform and waldform ,maybe the same spider or not ? cheers,mat


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> hi tim,when i was in hamm march show,talked to a breeder of these ,he was talking about ,sp sylvestrisform and waldform ,maybe the same spider or not ? cheers,mat


Are these just hobby inventions? 

Sylvestris and "Waldform" basically mean "Wood / Forest" form (or "wild form") - Sylvestris being the scientific and Waldform being germanised of the same thing.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

maybe how they use common terms and names ?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> maybe how they use common terms and names ?


Hmmn...still there's only one species so even if people want to distinguish between different cultured forms the species stays the same. 

I wonder if he just meant wild caught rather than a specific form...


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

just sent a pm to breeder in germany ,i hope to get reply soon


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> just sent a pm to breeder in germany ,i hope to get reply soon


It could well be that it's just a way to keep different locales seperate.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I think overall these are still fairly new on the market, so not to much is known about them. For all we know there could be quite a few Viridasius sp...


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

my feedback from german breeder was this ,two species , sylvestrisform , caveform ,but only one in the hobby ,mat


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> my feedback from german breeder was this ,two species , sylvestrisform , caveform ,but only one in the hobby ,mat


Indeed, got a reply back on the t store and apparently the cave form is huge (20cm legspan!) and the forest form is smaller (10cm or so). Found alongside M.lambertoni (including some lamberton's Ts inside the same caves). 

Pretty cool.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> Indeed, got a reply back on the t store and apparently the cave form is huge (20cm legspan!) and the forest form is smaller (10cm or so). Found alongside M.lambertoni (including some lamberton's Ts inside the same caves).
> 
> Pretty cool.


So i think what you're trying to say here is we need to find the cave form!!! That'll bring me out of this early retirement :whistling2:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i will get us a few tim ,when my german mate says ,there not around ,this means see you in hamm ,wink wink ,mat


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

After a bit of research, i found that there is two Species in this Genus.

Viridasius fasciatus and Viridasius pulchripes (fasciatus being the commonest)

-J


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

_V. pulchripes_ is still under _fasciatus_ in the WSC J, but as one "form" is a bigger version of the other it's possible that there are two vaild species not one, TWSC seems selective sometimes what changes it lists and not others :hmm:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

:hmm:indeed.
Didn't know fasciatus and pulch were fused. thought they were two distinct species..
Thanks.

-J


----------



## klera83 (Dec 6, 2007)

any of these around at the moment?


----------

